# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Τιμολογιακές Ανακοινώσεις >  COSMOTE: Αλλαγές στις χρεώσεις περιαγωγής στην Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση για συνδρομητές Καρτοκινητής

## nnn

Δελτίο Τύπου: 
Ανακοινώνεται ότι από 15/6/2017, θα ισχύουν οι παρακάτω αλλαγές στις χρεώσεις περιαγωγής για ομιλία, SMS και χρήση  δεδομένων, για όλους τους συνδρομητές καρτοκινητής COSMOTE, κατά την περιαγωγή  εντός των χωρών της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης (ΕΕ) και του Ενιαίου Οικονομικού Χώρου (ΕΟΧ*).  
Για εξερχόμενες κλήσεις από χώρα της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης προς την Ελλάδα ή προς οποιαδήποτε άλλη χώρα της Ε.Ε/ΕΟΧ θα καταναλώνεται, χωρίς επιπλέον χρέωση, ο δωρεάν χρόνος ομιλίας προς τρίτα εθνικά δίκτυα, από τυχόν πρόσθετα εθνικά πακέτα. 
Εάν δεν υπάρχει διαθέσιμος δωρεάν χρόνος ομιλίας προς τρίτα δίκτυα από κάποιο πρόσθετο πακέτο, η χρέωση θα γίνεται σύμφωνα με τις εκάστοτε εθνικές χρεώσεις του προγράμματός του συνδρομητή προς τρίτα εθνικά δίκτυα. 

Οι εισερχόμενες κλήσεις κατά την διάρκεια περιαγωγής σε χώρα της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης, θα είναι χωρίς χρέωση.  

Για χρήση δεδομένων κατά την περιαγωγή εντός ΕΕ/ΕΟΧ θα καταναλώνονται τα διαθέσιμα δωρεάν MB από τυχόν πρόσθετα εθνικά πακέτα. 
Εάν δεν υπάρχουν διαθέσιμα δωρεάν ΜΒ από πρόσθετα πακέτα, η χρέωση θα γίνεται σύμφωνα με τις εκάστοτε εθνικές χρεώσεις του προγράμματός του συνδρομητή για χρήση δεδομένων εντός Ελλάδας. 

Για αποστολή  γραπτών μηνυμάτων (SMS) θα καταναλώνονται  τα διαθέσιμα δωρεάν SMS προς τρίτα εθνικά δίκτυα, από τυχόν πρόσθετα εθνικά πακέτα. 
Εάν δεν υπάρχουν διαθέσιμα δωρεάν SMS προς τρίτα δίκτυα, η χρέωση θα γίνεται σύμφωνα με τις εκάστοτε εθνικές χρεώσεις του προγράμματός του συνδρομητή προς τρίτα εθνικά δίκτυα. 

Η χρέωση για αποστολή MMS θα είναι ίση με την εθνική χρέωση ανάλογα με το πρόγραμμα του  συνδρομητή για χώρες εντός και εκτός της ΕΕ/ΕΟΧ. Η λήψη ΜMS για τις χώρες εντός ΕΕ/ΕΟΧ δεν θα χρεώνεται. 

Οι ανωτέρω αλλαγές αφορούν κλήσεις φωνής/SMS προς δίκτυα σταθερής και κινητής τηλεφωνίας εντός ΕΕ/ΕΟΧ (γεωγραφικούς αριθμούς και αριθμούς κινητής τηλεφωνίας), εξαιρουμένων των σύντομων κωδικών, σύντομων κωδικών δικτύου, δορυφορικών και ναυτιλιακών δικτύων και υπηρεσιών προστιθέμενης αξίας και μη γεωγραφικούς αριθμούς. 

Κατά την περιαγωγή δεν θα καταναλώνεται ο δωρεάν χρόνος ομιλίας προς κινητά COSMOTE και σταθερά, προς WHAT’S UP ή τυχόν προσφορές, όπως επίσης η προσφορά 450 λεπτά ομιλίας προς όλα τα κινητά και σταθερά που λαμβάνουν οι συνδρομητές COSMOΚΑΡΤΑ για τις δυο πρώτες ανανεώσεις ανά μήνα από 10€ και άνω με αυτόματη χρέωση 4€, τα φοιτητικά πακέτα για συνδρομητές καρτοκινητής WHAT’S UP που είναι εγγεγραμμένοι στην Φοιτητική Προσφορά, και τα πακέτα GIGA DAY, GIGA ΣΚ, #GIGA_day, #GIGA_SouKou, After Dark 5000’ προς WHAT’S UP, After Dark 10GB. 
Σε όλες τις ανωτέρω χρεώσεις συμπεριλαμβάνεται Φ.Π.Α. 24%. 

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες καλέστε την Εξυπηρέτηση Πελατών της COSMOTE (13888 με χρέωση 0,19€/κλήση από κινητό COSMOTE). Η χρέωση για κλήσεις προς τον αριθμό 13888 από άλλα δίκτυα είναι σύμφωνα με τον τιμοκατάλογο του παρόχου του καλούντος.  


* Ισλανδία, Νορβηγία και Λιχτενστάιν 

*Πηγή : Cosmote*

----------

